# The air suspension compressor is almost constantly running.. :(



## jansko (Feb 11, 2008)

Here is my story:
Last year I had both front suspension airbags replaced for BRAND NEW OEM ones.
The problem was that the front of the vehicle was leaning down when parked and also the suspension orange warning light was coming off as kompressor was cut off due to overheating.
Now, there is no orange warning light NOR any of the four suspension airbags leak. Even after a week of break when I was on holidays last month the allroudi was well on its "bags" I found it as I left it. 
What could be the problem that I hear the compressor to run about every five minutes for about a 30 sec run??






















Where can be the leak? At the reservoir tank or piping? 
I doubt it, but I will gladly read your responses. Thanks.
Do you have any experience with it that I may find useful?
I consider myself as technicaly capable.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

the best thing i can tell you without knowing anything else is to try and throw a VAG COM on it and see if/what codes its throwing. that might give you an idea where to start with the troubleshooting.
do you know anyone near you that has a VAG COM?


----------



## jansko (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

Hi BabyFoodYellowGTI
Please could you help me to find out how can I get that VAG COM software?


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (jansko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jansko* »_Hi BabyFoodYellowGTI
Please could you help me to find out how can I get that VAG COM software?

well i'd recommend finding someone that already HAS it, so they can scan your car for you. Otherwise you'd have to buy it, and it is expensive for a one-time use thing.
I personally bought it because i am hardcore VAG and have always owned VWs and Audis.
*www.ross-tech.com*
that is the website. the software is free, but it won't work without the cable, which is what you buy. I believe it is around $250. With this software you can scan your entire car, clear check engine codes, etc.... you can also modify your car's ride height on the air suspension, modify automatic window rolldown, etc, etc... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jansko (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

Thanks a lot,


----------



## jansko (Feb 11, 2008)

I think I might to get that cable, as my audi is quite unpredictable and paying much money for every visit to the dealer who is 30 miles away and doesn't open on Saturday is quite odd.
Could you please help me with advice to get proper hardware cable and which of those VAG COMs to download from that site? Here is even my email if you preferred. I would much appreciate it.
Thanks.
[email protected]


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (jansko)*

you can call them and tell them your situation and they'll take care of you... they are very nice people, sponsor this site, and even have their own forum dedicated to the VAG-COM on vortex here....
here's the product screen:
http://www.ross-tech.com/Merch...AGCOM
i have the *KEY-USB* interface, use on my Audi and works fine. That will probably be the best solution for you as well. but go to the website and read up a little bit to see what works for you, or just call them.
their contact info:
http://www.ross-tech.com/contact.html

EDIT: i just realized you aren't "from" here.... which means you HAVE to call them and i can't possibly make a good recommendation as i don't know how things are on the cars where you are, and/or if the OBD-II stuff is the same or not.



_Modified by BabyFoodYellowGTI at 9:10 AM 5-2-2008_


----------

